

Ask HN: Slow Gmail - a way to move out? - ved_a

I am using Gmail exclusively to non-work email for last few years. Lately, gmail has become excruciatingly slow. I was thinking if I can host my own VPS/Amazon AWS to handle email storage redirected from Gmail as the primary account. Any thoughts on this approach ?
======
shadyabhi
How is it different from using IMAP and an email client?

------
PythonDeveloper
I would suggest against this as Amazon is not the most reliable service on the
planet.

Shadyabhi is right, though, that this is not any different from using IMAP and
keeping all your email local on your PC, and keeping it on your PC is probably
safer.

